# Acpi_wmi

## fau

Hello,

I can't turn on ACPI_WMI in my kernel. I've found out that it depends on EXPERIMENTAL and X86 but both these are turned on and it still doesn't show up in acpi settings. I need it in order to add WMI_HP module.

Edit: OK found it. It's under Device Drivers -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers

----------

